
iPad Pro review: Mac-like speed with all the virtues and restrictions of iOS - guardian5x
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2015/11/ipad-pro-review-mac-like-speed-with-all-the-virtues-and-limitations-of-ios/
======
xlayn
From my comment on:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10546588](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10546588)

It has been some years since we got the first "iX will kill the pc" and we
know where the story goes. There are several things you have to keep in mind
when referring to ARM and how fast it's been evolving, PC and iX devices:

-Apple is pushing forward at an incredible pace, the new Ax cpus with the pciE based storage solutions are remarkable proofs of it.

-contrary to x86, ARM power is still increasing per release, some day it will hit Moore's law 2: more cores and not speed (MHz) irremediably, this is: it wasn't fast enough. Moore's law 2: a side effect of not being able to make cores faster thus taking the path of adding more cores with the well know issues of not being able to spread work across cores efficiently.

-x86 on the other side has been getting better at power usage, I can't do a forecast but I would suggest the race comes to if x86 can get power efficient enough or ARM can get fast enough.

*as the review mention is already very fast, the question is what's the thermal envelope, how much time it can stay there and the ram in soc package.

-traditional x86 work vs ios ecosystem, another comment here states:"how much I use it for work tasks" referring to the ipad where those tasks are "text editor open for markdown manuscript files in Dropbox with a generated PDF open for viewing" vs what he states is pc work "I will always, probably, need a laptop for running IDEs like IntelliJ however" and again what he feels is the new ipad pro lacking "larger screen, multi Windows, and more processing power" this is: pc capabilities.

-user cliche? is always the argument about being laptop killer that you can write on it? "I write a lot" and from the article "I’ve written this entire review using it"? what does define the ability to be a pc killer? to browse the web?

-ecosystem, unless apple get macosx to run in arm it's a very fast iPhone.

